# Mk4 jetta shock advice...



## Jansky32 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought some h&r sprins that lowered my car 2" front and 1.75" rear. I have already installed and noticed my rear shocks are shot and i know if i buy stock shocks again the higher rate springs will trash them right away.... looking for some higher end shocks with dampening adjustment that can handle my new springs. I'd like to avoid buying coils so my springs don't go to waste... 

Any specific brands? Or maybe a specific shock, i will be replacing all 4... 
Also a price? 
Thanks


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm using Bilstein HD struts with H&R sport springs and it's a great combo. Bilstein's sport cup kit is H&R sport springs with Bilstein Sport struts, which is a bi firmer than the HD but my car is a daily driver. I like the Bilsteins for a few reasons. First, they are great parts. Second, lifetime warranty. Third, they can be rebuilt. For all 4 HD you'd spend around $550, a bit more for the Sports.


----------



## Jansky32 (Jul 13, 2013)

so my springs would not go to waste correct? bilstein I hear is a good brand, could you post a link to the specific item?


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

No, you can mix and match springs and struts (provided the applications are right). Unless your springs were modified by cutting or heating they should all bolt together and work fine. I like Bilsteins, but there certainly are other options: Koni, Tein, Tokico, and others. Bilstein will probably be the most expensive. 

At www.bilsteinus.com, the B6 is the HD strut, the B8 is the sport strut. 

If you wanted to do the work yourself it can be done. Just go rent or go to harbor freight and get a real spring compressor kit, don't take shortcuts there.


----------



## Jansky32 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nope, I bought springs. would never cut or heat springs aha. I rent compressors and everything for the springs... but I hear Koni orange is a great Match and the yellows are 
as well. but yellow is more of a sporty handling shock.. but is also another 200$. 

thanks man


----------

